# Lime Crime and Dreamworld Minerals?



## user19 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've been looking for some bright, fun new makeup lately for when I get some money. My current makeup colors aren't nearly vibrant enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. But I have 2 new brands that look really cool in mind: Lime Crime and Dreamworld Minerals. For Dreamworld, the collection I'm specifically looking at is NeverLand, cause it's all whimsy and fun like me! Has anyone had experience with these two lines. Each has pros and cons.

Lime Crime

Good: Bright according to some reviewers and the website, some reviews are good, the woman who makes it is really nice and I love her tutorials (she uses this makeup for them and they look awesome)

Bad: Super pricey, heard the jar is really messy, some reviews are bad, not a lot of shadow in a jar (though the website claims it's enough for 50-75 applications), doesn't have samples


Dreamworld Minerals

Good: Bright colors according to website, has samples of all color in collection for around $7-$8 for all of them if I read the website right, website has forum and a lot of other stuff

Bad: Not a lot of bright colors (they have a lot of colors but most of them are pretty dark)

Opinions?

Websites are

limecrimemakeup.com and doedeereblogazine.com

dreamworldminerals.com


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 10, 2009)

Not to complicate things but... have you considered Fyrinnae?

(I could list a handful of other companies that I know exist but Fyrinnae is the only one I have experience with and I do like their products.) Unfortunately, shipping is slow, but they do offer samples (in jars) and free shipping over $20.


----------



## user19 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have looked at Fyrinnae, but they have so much to choose from I wouldn't be able to make up my mind.  Their endangered species eyeshadows tug at my heartstrings, though.  I have a soft spot for animals.  They seem kind of expensive.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not familiar with either brand but as I was Googling these I came across some other brands on a Google tangent. Lime Crime looks interesting but they do seem a bit pricey after seeing these other brands.

I'll start with Face Front as I'm definitely goin to order from there. I came across them from Xsparkage's youtube & website (xsparkage). I def recommend watching her vids & checking out her website as she is very insightful. 

Here's her Lime Crime Youtube vid:
YouTube - LIME CRIME Bright Blues and Greens

*Face Front* (FaceFront Cosmetics, USA | Beauty Beyond Definition)
5 grams for $10 & if its on their last chance items they mark it down to $5.50. Plus if you don't like it you can send it back within 20 days for a full refund! 

swatches via Xsparkage
New FaceFront Swatches | xsparkage

*Calyspo Mineral Beauty *(CalypsoMineralBeauty.etsy.com)
30% off overstock items & 15% off regular items
Get the Look THREE pigments - WHATEVER - POP STAR- TRAMP by CalypsoMineralBeauty on Etsy
YouTube - Popstar? Whatever, Tramp!


----------



## user19 (Jul 10, 2009)

I actually have see some of xsparkage's videos on YouTube, and they're pretty good.

I went on the Fyrinnae website again and now there's a bunch of those eyeshadows I want.  Sample sizes so I can try them first, though.


----------



## user79 (Jul 10, 2009)

The Facefront e/s are really good and stick the best, so if you're deciding between those 3 brands I'd go with Facefront. Limecrime is good too but yeah it's expensive. Fyrinnae, imo, sucks.

For bright colors I'd also recommend the Ben Nye Lumier pressed eyeshadows, but they're not minerals.


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychobunny13* 

 
_I actually have see some of xsparkage's videos on YouTube, and they're pretty good.

I went on the Fyrinnae website again and now there's a bunch of those eyeshadows I want.  Sample sizes so I can try them first, though._

 





 I think it'll eventually come down to you getting your hands on some of each and just figuring out what works. I have often been mesmerized by Facefront colours but I don't own any (mostly because I prefer to buy samples of loose shadows/pigments and Fyr. allows me to do that in an affordable way). Unfortunately, personal preferences being what they are... it's impossible to say which of any of these companies will work for you!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 14, 2009)

I really want to try out Lime Crime but the price really turns me off. I prefer to buy in sample jars too because it's easier for me to store shadows that way. I've tried around 4 Mineral Makeup companies out and I find that ALL of them have something to offer.

I've got shadows from:

Fyrinnae - Really interesting complex shades that you don't see anywhere else.
Earthen Glow Minerals - Excellent selection of earth tones and brights. Massive selection of colours omg!!
Heavenly Natural Beauty - Some of my favorite eye shadows EVER come from this company. Gorgeous products!
Calypso Mineral Beauty - Really nice! Very pigmented bright colours.

All of them are excellent honestly. If you are going to start a mineral collection then I suggest getting a Mehron Paraside AQ Palette or a Kryolan aquacolour palette if you really want those minerals to pop. Using water or Fix+ is good too but I find I get the best result with a good base.  Most of these companies have awesome sales from time to time so that is a really good way to stock up on samples. The sample jars last for aaages too so it's good value as well as being a good way to try out the products.


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

Lime Crime is really expensive for such a small sample size.. considering it is just the same mineral makeup. It's resold and the owner puts a label on it, and puts up the price


----------



## user19 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you guys for your advice.  I am going to look at a some of the companies you all mentioned.  Looking at new makeup lines is super fun but also slightly heartbreaking since I have no money T.T  I've also been looking at Spell Cosmetics and Glamour Doll.  They both look bright and fun.  I already went and ordered 12 samples of colors from Fyrinnae so I'll see how that turns out...  I'll probably do swatches when I get them if my grandma lets me use her camera cause I don't have one.

The samples I got were Shallow Sleep, Curiouser and Curiouser!, Arctic Fox, OMGWTF, Elven Dagger, Vanir, Electro-Koi, Kabuki, Helena & Demetrius, 1.22 Gigawatts, Parental Advisory, and Winter, Again.   Wow I love their creative names for their products.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jul 21, 2009)

Limecrime is wayyy overpriced.  I heard too many bad things about them to support them.  All it is is repackaged minerals.  Nothing "unique" in my opinion.  Much better brands out there.  As already mentioned Fyrinnae. If you love sparkle and interesting interferences, you'll love them. Glamour doll eyes also has very vibrant colors if you're more into limecrime's singular color look without a lot of shimmer and interferences.  GDE is also repackaged (no doubt from the same supplier LC uses), but more affordable and better customer service.  Also Aromaleigh pure hues line has nice singular colors.  By singular I just mean one color without a lot of particle sparkle.  For me, I'm too lazy to mix up my minerals with fillers and the thought of having an ounce of the same color :/


----------



## paintednightsky (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychobunny13* 

 
_Thank you guys for your advice.  I am going to look at a some of the companies you all mentioned.  Looking at new makeup lines is super fun but also slightly heartbreaking since I have no money T.T  I've also been looking at Spell Cosmetics and Glamour Doll.  They both look bright and fun.  I already went and ordered 12 samples of colors from Fyrinnae so I'll see how that turns out...  I'll probably do swatches when I get them if my grandma lets me use her camera cause I don't have one.

The samples I got were Shallow Sleep, Curiouser and Curiouser!, Arctic Fox, OMGWTF, Elven Dagger, Vanir, Electro-Koi, Kabuki, Helena & Demetrius, 1.22 Gigawatts, Parental Advisory, and Winter, Again.   Wow I love their creative names for their products._

 
Didn't read the end part where you said you had decided lol so I guess my advice was a bit late.  I've heard good things about Spell Bound as well.  

Fyrinnae is in my top three brands of best mineral eyeshadows.  I have sooo many colors from them.  I love the color Curiouser and Curiouser and ended up getting a full size after.  This is from someone who hates blues, but it looks good on me and pairs nicely with purple like Neouniverse.  Parental Advisory is a good basic purple as well without the high particle sparkle shimmer compared to Neouniverse which I also love.  Arctic Fox is nice as well.  I have Winter Again which makes a great highlighter and for the inner corner of eyes.  They're really generous with samples and throw in a few extras as well.  Excellent CS too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The one thing you have to remember though is the right application.  If you don't do it right, you probably won't like the result.  They're one of the only brands where you have to pat, although with some colors like Parental Advisory you don't have to because it's a singular color without all the extra sparkles and interferences.  Highlighter colors as well you don't have to pat.  If you don't like patting down eyeshadow, Glamour Doll Eyes is your best bet for the same colors LC has or the Pure Hue line from Aromaleigh.  Since those lines don't have all the sparkle and interferences and different particle size, it'll look the most similar to LC.

Oh also wanted to add their green from the alice in wonderland collection is so much better than OMGWTF imo.  It's just a souped up version of omgwtf.  But that's just me because I like high sparkle.  I found a lot of shades look good on me from them that I normally wouldn't wear.


----------



## Flowitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Actually, lime crime is basically a retailer same as glamor doll eyes. The pictures on her site are in fact, wet. However, many minerals are vibrant wet, soo.. the big offender is teh price for a 5 gram jar. (I heard before they even added teh little sifter in them)  

I like Dreamworld minerals, but you have to keep one thing in mind: lot of their eyeshadows are a little more sparkly than others. other than that, her turn around times does take about 2 weeks before she ships them out. Everything is made fresh and you get those cute bonus samples.

 other than those, I like The She Space, Fyrinnae, Earthen Glow, Aromaleigh LEs etc some original mineral companies.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess i am the only one who likes Lime Crime... i agree they are a little over priced but sometimes you go on there website and they are on sale for like 15% off and i love the glitters.
Dreamworld minerals looks very fun and i wish i could get some now because the colors are Amazing!!! and i really like the majority of the names as well.


----------



## Redz24 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a bright blue one from Face Front and I have a couple of Glamour Doll's as well.  Love them both.

The price of Lime Crime puts me off and I soo badly want to try them out, but can't justify spending that sort of money.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 7, 2009)

try pure luxe minerals too, they're cheap and they have a section of bright colours, ive got their raspberry, a yellow and a orange by them, and they're really pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its under eye colour 3, its their bubblegum colours... 

'Bubblegum ballz
The BRIGHTEST, BOLDEST mineral colors you will find.
These colors POP!
These are ALL mineral, NO dyes.
Bold primary colors that begged to be seen!
All colors have a shimmery pearl finish'

they're like $5.00 for a decent amount, and you can order samples for $1 if u just want to try them

Eye Color 3


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_try pure luxe minerals too, they're cheap and they have a section of bright colours, ive got their raspberry, a yellow and a orange by them, and they're really pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its under eye colour 3, its their bubblegum colours... 

'Bubblegum ballz
The BRIGHTEST, BOLDEST mineral colors you will find.
These colors POP!
These are ALL mineral, NO dyes.
Bold primary colors that begged to be seen!
All colors have a shimmery pearl finish'

they're like $5.00 for a decent amount, and you can order samples for $1 if u just want to try them

Eye Color 3_

 
I was reading the thread thinking "if she wants brights she should check out Pure Luxe" and then I get to your post and you took the words right out of my mouth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my samples from Pure Luxe last week and I ordered all of the bubblegum colors. They are SO bright. Just wonderful. And you can't really beat generous samples, _in jars_, for $1 a pop.

If I wasn't on a no buy right now I'd be all over that site.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I was reading the thread thinking "if she wants brights she should check out Pure Luxe" and then I get to your post and you took the words right out of my mouth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my samples from Pure Luxe last week and I ordered all of the bubblegum colors. They are SO bright. Just wonderful. And you can't really beat generous samples, in jars, for $1 a pop.

If I wasn't on a no buy right now I'd be all over that site._

 
great minds think alike eh? X


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 11, 2009)

Pure Luxe, Simply Naturals and Leishi all offer very bright colors.  Pure Luxe is one of my favorite brands.  Simply Naturals (another favorite) offers full and I mean full 5gm jars of pigments for $1.50-2.50 per Jar and very bright colors.  Leishi is dirt cheap you can get 80 on Ebay for around $30.


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 19, 2009)

I have to point out that Simply Naturals is a reseller after checking out their site - their stuff seems to come from TKB Trading (and they're using TKB's product photos and color descriptions, too).


----------



## Nicala (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned beauty from the earth!
I've been tempted to try some of the e/s but I don't have any money momentarily. Looks like they have a lot of bright e/s, good price too!

Affordable, All Natural Mineral Makeup


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_I'm surprised no one has mentioned beauty from the earth!
I've been tempted to try some of the e/s but I don't have any money momentarily. Looks like they have a lot of bright e/s, good price too!

Affordable, All Natural Mineral Makeup_

 
The colors on that site don't look all that inspiring or special to me. Without having the time or patience to compare to the supplier sites, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that this is a reseller.


----------



## shatteredshards (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_The colors on that site don't look all that inspiring or special to me. Without having the time or patience to compare to the supplier sites, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that this is a reseller._

 
Yep, it is. BftE, interestingly enough, is also a TKB reseller, though I believe she does mix *some* of her own shades from TKB pigments and sells them with the repacks.

Since one of the original questions about this thread was on Lime Crime, yes, BftE has dupes, or near dupes, of Lime Crime colors, which can be found at TKB for a much cheaper price, since both of them simply repacked or slightly modified the TKB colors.


----------



## shatteredshards (Oct 5, 2009)

For the record, looks like LC's taking the rediculous price claim to heart and have doubled the size of the jars - they're 10g instead of 5g now.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_try pure luxe minerals too, they're cheap and they have a section of bright colours, ive got their raspberry, a yellow and a orange by them, and they're really pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




its under eye colour 3, its their bubblegum colours... 

'Bubblegum ballz
The BRIGHTEST, BOLDEST mineral colors you will find.
These colors POP!
These are ALL mineral, NO dyes.
Bold primary colors that begged to be seen!
All colors have a shimmery pearl finish'

they're like $5.00 for a decent amount, and you can order samples for $1 if u just want to try them

Eye Color 3_

 


I can't help but notice that those "Bubblegum" colors are exactly like TKB's POP collection, right down to the names: Pop! Sampler


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I can't help but notice that those "Bubblegum" colors are exactly like TKB's POP collection, right down to the names: Pop! Sampler_

 
Exactly alike because it's exactly that product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone and their mother is reselling that collection. It's a total shame since TKB released it sort of as a basic color mixing lesson, not a business-in-a-box.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shatteredshards* 

 
_Exactly alike because it's exactly that product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone and their mother is reselling that collection. It's a total shame since TKB released it sort of as a basic color mixing lesson, not a business-in-a-box._

 

I don't necessarily mind the repackaging, because hey, most mineral makeup companies do it, or they just buy stuff really cheap from places like TKB, make their own mixes, and sell it. No big deal. I just wish companies would stop pretending they make everything from scratch when they don't.


----------



## MementoxMori (Mar 17, 2010)

From everything I've researched about LC, she repackages almost 100% of her product and she is VERY unfriendly. I have heard basically nothing but BAD things. And those very bad things (and the very steep price, I can get a 10g jar of an AWESOME color for 6.99 at one of my fav. etsy sellers) make me want to not give her my hard earned and saved money.

Such as if you do a less-than-stellar review, she threatens with legal action. Not the greatest way to run a business.

And yeah, PL repackages, a lot do and like one of the ladies above said, its not that big of a deal. Just be honest.


----------



## LorraineER (Jun 28, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread but besides Fyrinnae (which it's no secret that I adore) I got some awesome inexpensive samples from Shiro. One of my faves is "Pikachu." It's a bright true yellow with red sparkle, so awesome. I had great luck with High Voltage and HiFi too  but it's been awhile since I ordered from either.
  	I've also head good things about Geek Chic and Venemous, the latter has pressed samples!! It's so tempting but I'm too broke for more makeup and I have samples of shadows I haven't even tried yet so I should just shop my stash.
  	One last thing, Dreamworld has great face products even if their shadow colors are a bit tame for what you are (were?) looking for and Meow minerals has both bright and more natural eye colors plus awesome face makeup.
  	If you're like me you'll be hooked on minerals after trying Fyrinnae (well actually this was an old OP so I'd love to hear how it turned out!) The color cosmetics are unique, the foundations work so well  (personally!) on my combination skin and it's mostly priced in the same range as what you'd get at the drugstore but so much better quality and more innovative than anything off the shelf.
  	My only problem is there are so many choices I always go overboard but even still it's much less than going overboard at Sephora or MAC (which is also a lot of fun but hurts my wallet!)


----------

